# The Myths



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm bored so thought I would start a thread on the myths of traveling

It seems motorhomers share the same myths as caravanners so I'll start you off with a few.

Nitrogen in your tyres - waste of money, Air is made up of 78% nitrogen anyway....and unless you completely remove all the air in each tyre (IE cause a vacuum which is impossible) you will always have air in your tyre.


Gassing - The Royal College of Anaesthetists have even stated that it would be impossible to gas people in their caravan/motorhome without killing them...and not only that they would need to carry around a huge bottle to fill the area you are in for it to have any effect.....and also seal all the airvents that motorhomes/caravans have.

Cross polarity - unless you are fiddling around inside something electrical (or have an exceedingly old electrics) then it will have no effects whats so ever on you the user....your kettle will still boil.

Hobby motorhomes aren't allowed on any sites in Europe because you really are gypies.


Please feel free to add......and try and keep it fun.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't believe you get 49 mpg.
Level is when the glass stays on the table.

Ray.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Myths*

Myth = You are likely to get refused a gas refill for your Gaslow or similar system in France, particularly if your filler is inside your gas locker.

Fact = The opposite is true, there have been a few, but only a very few refusals. In fact there was a thread on here where the author asked for people who had been refused to reply....There were hardy any replies.

The myth originated on another forum when a chap claimed to have been refused in the south of France eight times in a short space of time. The same member posted other spurious information. However he has not been active on that forum since February this year, so perhaps he got the message.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Myths*



iandsm said:


> Myth = You are likely to get refused a gas refill for your Gaslow or similar system in France, particularly if your filler is inside your gas locker.
> 
> Fact = The opposite is true, there have been a few, but only a very few refusals. In fact there was a thread on here where the author asked for people who had been refused to reply....There were hardy any replies.
> 
> The myth originated on another forum when a chap claimed to have been refused in the south of France eight times in a short space of time. The same member posted other spurious information. However he has not been active on that forum since February this year, so perhaps he got the message.


Cheers for that


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*sleep*

With a motorhome, you can pull over and stay anywhere you want.

TM


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: sleep*



teemyob said:


> With a motorhome, you can pull over and stay anywhere you want.
> 
> TM


You mean like this??

UTAH beach...Normandy france 10 days ago...or was it 11


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Myth: "Dont go away to Europe in July and August. Its madness. You will never get on an Aire, Sosta, Stellplatz or wild spot and the campsites cost €300 a night!"

Cant vouch for the last one but here is our wild spot last night just a few miles up from Serre Poncon in the Haut Alps. A busy lake not far from Italy.










FACT: France has by far the best food in Europe. Well mainly I mean Cheese. Everywhere else is crap to be honest (for cheese that is). Oh and it has Leffe at sensible prices. Oh and the French are quiet and nice. Do I need to go on?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: sleep*



bigcats30 said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > With a motorhome, you can pull over and stay anywhere you want.
> ...


My quote was a myth

There are places, yes. But you can't stop and stay anywhere you wish. Especially in the UK and Netherlands.

That is why we are all in France


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

barryd said:


> Myth: "Dont go away to Europe in July and August. Its madness. You will never get on an Aire, Sosta, Stellplatz or wild spot and the campsites cost €300 a night!"
> 
> Cant vouch for the last one but here is our wild spot last night just a few miles up from Serre Poncon in the Haut Alps. A busy lake not far from Italy.
> 
> ...


Just get your arse to Germany and enjoy a bratty for me!


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: sleep*



teemyob said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


I loved it.....(thats my caravan you can see) I was a tight arse and wouldn't pay for a campsite as we arrived late in france so spent the night behind these guys.....it was that moment I knew that i was going to leave the Army and fulltime in a MH in Europe.

counting down the days


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

Myth: If you stop on any Toll Road service areas you will be dragged from your bed, robbed and shot at the side of the road.

Dave :lol:


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Myth-People get out of this world fuel returns & get somewhere.

Dave.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Myth: You need expensive chemicals to stop your MH toilet stinking.

Myth: You have to buy bottled water abroad or fit a filter to your water system.

Myth: French police are always looking for an excuse to fine you, and as for the police in the rest of Europe......

Phil


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Myth:- A frames are legal!

Truth:- We all know that they're not but lots of us do it anyway

Myth:- Some one sued Winnebago for crashing when on cruise control using the loo!

Truth:- Not even an American would be that stupid!


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

eddievanbitz said:


> Myth:- A frames are legal!
> 
> Truth:- We all know that they're not but lots of us do it anyway
> 
> ...


I don't know about the American thing...I've worked with a few!


----------



## jonus (May 1, 2005)

Myth- A hymer b544 scissor jack is made of chocolate.

-might as well be though..


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jonus said:


> Myth- A hymer b544 scissor jack is made of chocolate.
> 
> -might as well be though..


Wouldn't know, my wife ate ours!!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If you read it on the Internet it's bound to be true - specially if it's on MHF! :roll: 

Plastic bags take 1,000 years to decompose.

Mrs Zeb has more shoes than Imelda Marcos.

(Hmmmmm . . . not sure the last one is a myth.)

Dave  


P.S. Definition . . . A myth is what comes between a man and his mattreth. :lol:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Zebedee said:


> P.S. Definition . . . A myth is what comes between a man and his mattreth. :lol:


LOL!

How about:

"A Wench is something that turns the head of a Dolt"

Peter


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

you must have an earth on hook up????


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

*myth*

myth - MHF is not addictive.....   

Catz


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Myth, Lady p does not do all the washing up or cooking.

Dave p


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Myth: that expensive clever gadget you are looking at is absolutely necessary for your motorhoming enjoyment.
Fact: after the first use you put it in the garage/attic as it takes up space which could be used for beer.

Myth: the AES fridge looks for a) 230v if none then b)gas unless the engine is running then c) 12v.
Fact: it does whatever it feels like except when the engine on.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Myth...... Tesco vouchers are free (you have more than paid for them over a period of time, there is no such thing as a "free" crossing :roll: just one you dont have to "appear" to pay for.

Myth..... You must fit "Camper" tyres to your MH. Providing they are the correct load and speed rating you are legal.

Myth...... Hairspray on your rear number plate stopps Gatso's taking a readable picture

Myth...... The chancellor cares about your standard of living.

Myth... If you eat an item of food that is 10 mins over its "best before" or "Sell by date" you will DIE a horrible death :wink:


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Myth - "I've overnighted at two hundred French autoroute service stations without being broken into, so it doesn't happen". :lol:


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Myth.

All members on here are just as friendly as their on line persona suggests.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now surely that is not a myth.   

cabby


----------

